# pureftp & password



## planet_fox (30. Aug. 2009)

Wie bekommt man das passwort herraus wenn man die mysql.conf löscht ich mein folgende datei ?



> /etc/pureftp/db/mysql.conf


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2009)

das Passwort ist das gleiche wie in der config.inc.php


----------



## planet_fox (31. Aug. 2009)

Ok, also nur kopieren der datei beachten von datenbankbenutzer und passwort der config.inc.php



Quasi wie das

http://howtoforge.org/forums/showthread.php?t=36775&highlight=mysql.conf


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2009)

Ja,  genau.


----------



## planet_fox (31. Aug. 2009)

ok hat funktioniert, ftp rennt wieder ohne probs. aber ich hatte gestern ein problem mit ftp da hat sich der ftp-client angemeldet alles ok aber dann kam LsT oder sowas und dann zeitüberschreibung.

Dann hab ich mich blöd gesucht, hab dann das pureftp packet ein zwei mal neu installiert. war ihm egal, schalt dann die firewall aus und ich konnte wenigstens mit einem systemuserd drauf. so heute funktioniert es trotz aktivierter firewall.  komisch


----------



## planet_fox (31. Aug. 2009)

ah doch es geht immer ncoh nicht hier die logs


```
Antwort: 230 OK. Current restricted directory is /
Status: Verbunden
Status: Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl: PWD
Antwort: 257 "/" is your current location
Status: Anzeigen des Verzeichnisinhalts abgeschlossen
Status: Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl: CWD /web
Antwort: 250 OK. Current directory is /web
Befehl: TYPE I
Antwort: 200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Befehl: PASV
Antwort: 227 Entering Passive Mode (81,20,132,167,137,100)
Befehl: MLSD
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2009)

Versuch es mal ohne passive mode.


----------



## planet_fox (4. Sep. 2009)

ok geht und wo sit der Fehler ?


----------

